# sacar 5V 2amp de usb



## fullspam (Feb 20, 2007)

Muy buenas,
antes decir que no tengo mucha idea...

Parto de un hub de usb alimentado a 5v 3amp (como curiosidad) que da 7 salidas USB.
Me parece que cada boca usb da 5v 0,5amp, y mi pregunta es si puedo obtener de la unión de las mismas 5v a 2amp para alimentar otro periferico.
Mi duda es el amperaje obtenido :S

Quiero decir, que sueldo los + y - de X bocas para lograr esa alimentación.

si sueldo 4 usbs obtendía 20v a 2amp???
si es así ¿como reduzco los 15v de mas para no quemar el periferico que quiero alimentar?
es que recuerdo lo de V=RI, por lo que R=15/2=7,5omnios??? ¿soldando esas 4 bocas y metiendo una resistencia al positivo resultante?

Lo dicho, que no tengo mucha idea y se agradecen sugerencias para obtener los 5v 2amp a partir de usb.

thx


----------



## mcrven (Feb 20, 2007)

Hola fullspam,

La verdad es que se de donde obtuviste los datos que te llevaron a ensamblar todas esas conjeturas.

Veo que recuerdas la ley de Ohm y te sugiero que trates de repasar todo lo concerniente a las tensiones y corrientes, en especial a los circuitos de conexión, Recuerda: serie, paralelo.

Revisa las especificaciones de los puertos USB. No tengo datos a la mano, en este momento pero, no creo posible que que se pueda derivar corrientes de 2 A de ellos. De ser así, desde tu HUB, debería poder derivarse la cantidad de 14 A. Estaríamos hablando de 70 W.

Cuando hablas de 5 V @ 3 A para el HUB, me parece que te refieres al transformador con el cual lo alimentas. Los 2 V @ 2 A para el periférico, deben ser los requerimientos de alimentación para él.

La consideración que tú haces de poner los + con los - no es posible puesto que, las tensiones de cada puerto, no son individuales: el mismo cable que alimenta el número 1, alimenta el número 7.

Espero haber contribuido a aclarar un poco tus ideas.

Saludos: MCR


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 20, 2007)

hola muchos sobre ese tema no se pero investigando en mi pc me parece que la corriente de la fuente es la misma que llegan a los puertos usb o sea mi funte da 24 amperes en 5vcc y al usb llegar 24 amperes ¿puede ser? si esta mal se lo agradeceria al que me corrija saludos


----------



## heli (Feb 20, 2007)

NO puede ser. El estándar USB define la corriente máxima que debe entregar un puerto USB y el ordenador, el hub o cualquier otro dispositivo que entregue corriente por el USB lleva protecciones internas como fusibles autorearmables de polisilicio (o peor fusibles normales que funden y se estropea esa boca USB) para impedir que se sobrepase.
La corriente que sale por las bocas USB es sólo para alimentar aparatos pequeños, ratones teclados, cargar baterías lentamente...


----------



## mcrven (Feb 20, 2007)

Par fullspam y gaston_sj:
Les indico: Para que puedan circular 24 A DC por un cable, éste debería ser del # 8. Las pistas que conducen los 5 V DC a los periféricos, incluso a los USB, son de unos pocos micrones de sección y, tal como dice "heli", en el post anterior, por una sección tan pequeña no pueden pasar siquiera 2 A.

Voy a verificar el estándar y, en cuanto lo tenga, les aviso.

Saludos: MCR


----------



## JV (Feb 20, 2007)

El puerto USB esta diseñado para 5V con una corriente maxima de 500mA. Por los puertos USB que he visto calculo que deben soportar cuando mucho 1A.

Saludos...


----------



## mcrven (Feb 20, 2007)

A todos los concurrentes a este hilo:

He encontrado lo siguiente:

Power Issues

A point of concern was that the unit is rated at drawing 1.2 Amps of current from the 5 Volt power source built in to a USB port.  The USB specification anticipates a normal maximum current draw of 0.5 A, and regular ports in a desktop or laptop computer are usually designed so they variously either will allow for a maximum of about 0.5 A per port, or sometimes, a maximum of 0.5 A to be shared between all ports on the hub.

External powered hubs will often allow for more than 0.5 A to be taken from each port.

If you're connecting this unit to a battery powered laptop, it will of course reduce the battery life, but not by a great deal.  A typical laptop has maybe 50 - 90 Watt hours of battery power, and this unit draws about 5 - 6 Watts.  So if your laptop normally gives you three hours of battery life, at a power usage rate of 25 W, adding this unit would reduce its life down to 2½ hours.

We did note that on our Dell laptop, the unit drew less current than on the other two USB power sources (0.8 A instead of 1.0 A or 1.2 A).  This is good, although it also means the unit is providing less cooling capacity.


In spañish:

Respecto de la potencia.

Un punto a considerar fue que, la unidad indicaba que estaba pevista para drenar 1.2 A desde la fuente de 5 V conexa con el puerto USB. Las especificaciones del USB indican que está preparado para entregar un máximo de corriente de 0.5 A y que los puertos regulares de las computadoras desktop o lap-top, están diseñados para entregar, a veces 0.5 A por puerto y otras veces para entragar 0.5 A máximo, distribuidos entre todos los puertos del HUB.

Los HUBs alimentados externamente, a menudo permiten consumod mayores.

NOTA: Como pueden ver el estandar es de 0.5 A. En todo caso, para cualquier información deberían verificar las especificaciones de cada equipo en particular, siempre recordando los estándare4s como norma.

Saludos a todos.

MCR


----------



## fullspam (Feb 20, 2007)

pues gracias a todos...
...la verdad es que tras leer las respuestas me he liado bastante, pero tambien es verdad que me ha quedado claro que no se puede 

habrá sido una ida de olla, pero es lo que tiene el no acordarse de la física de cou 

en fin, que conste que lo he intentado


Cambiaré la idea e intentaré alimentar el hab y el periférico desde un mismo alimentador en paralelo...

entonces si alimento:
...5v 2amp
...5v 3amp

¿poniendo en paralelo 10v a 2amp chutaría?

seguiremos dando vueltas, y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mcrven (Feb 20, 2007)

No amigo, disculpa que es sin ánimos de ofender.

No debes sumar las tensiones sino las corrientes.

Necesitas un alimentador de 5 VDC @ 5 o 6 Amperios.

Suerte...


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 20, 2007)

Desafortunadamente el protocolo USB define que la computadora administra la cantidad de corriente que sale en cada puerto, cuando tu conectas un dispositivo al bus USB solo tienes acceso a 100mA para hacer la comunicacion y si requieres mas energia debes pedir permiso al CPU para ver si tiene disponibles y te puede asignar hasta 5 unidades energeticas (500mA) 

Si quieres 2A necesitarias conectar 4 puertos USB en paralelo, pero estos buses deben ser completamente independientes ya que si son compartidos lo mas que vas a tener son 500mA, ademas tienes que pedir autorizacion en cada puerto y el CPU te la tiene que conceder en cada puerto, y ademas no debes tener ningun otro dispositivo conectado al bus USB o tambien estara usando energia y no tendras toda dispoonible 

En definitiva es casi imposible, por eso muchos dispositivos tienen una entrada de alimentacion auxiliar para conectar un adaptador de corriente y asi no depender de la energia en el bus USB, y seria lo que te recomendaria.... es mas sencillo que andar uniendo buses y despues pidiendo permiso

Saludos...


----------



## fullspam (Feb 21, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> No amigo, disculpa que es sin ánimos de ofender.



nada hombre, si soy consciente de que no tengo ni idea, así que agradezco cualquier ayuda


----------



## nxhun (Sep 28, 2012)

Amigo, creo que hay una confusion si no me equivoco, del puerto usb directo de una computadora o laptop solo puedes obtener 5v a 500mA, si los puenteas puedes provocar un corto circuito y estropear tus puertos usb o bien la computadora entera, exiten unos hubs o adaptadores con mas puertos usb que con un alimentador te pueden dar hasta 2 A, pero directamente del puerto usb del pc jamas podras sacar esos 3A que quieres, pero ojo no todos los hub pueden tanta corriente, tienen que tener un alimentador de 2 A o bien mas o menos amperaje, saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 28, 2012)

compañeros, no se puede.
los puertos usb estan diseñados para ofrecer maximo (y al limite de quemazon un componente de baja calidad y piiiiiffff), 500 Mampers por cada uno son independientes y no les queda ningun injerto......
armamos una fuente de 5 Volts  6 Ampers o mas, y de ahi ponemos todos los chiches....
un abrazo


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 28, 2012)

Buenas!

Como se y como lo confirmaron los compañeros no se puede. Si queres solucionarlo facil y rapido... los cargadores de usb tiran mas de 1A (creo que vi que uno de apple tiraba 2A). 

Dentro de todo es una solucion economica y sin joder ningun puerto (si quemas uno, quemas otros mas)

saludos!


----------

